# Monster Days again at L&M



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/pdf/mdmag10LR.pdf


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Lemme guess... discounts on Squire Strat packs and half price rentals on Yorkville gear? Wooo!!!!


0% financing for 12 months


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

L&M at least tries to help working musicians and students with the financing option. I've used it many times without any problem whatsoever. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> True. I actually like L&M. They've always been good to me.
> 
> When you run the same sale every other month, though, the excitement for it kind of wanes. Even my enthusiasm for laughing at the non-monstrosity of their "monster" sales is kind of waning.


I like L&M overall as well--bought some stuff there, and most of my strings.

But the sale isn't too much to get excited about...
Unless there's something you were looking for--then it's cool.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

zontar said:


> I like L&M overall as well--bought some stuff there, and most of my strings.


I had gone into L&M to get strings one day and they didn't have the ones I wanted (D'Addario) and the sales guy said "they're pretty popular we should be getting some more in soon" so I check back again in a week and they still didn't have any. They should NEVER run out of those strings.

So, someone mentioned the 'over $35 and free shipping' at a coincident time and that's when I started getting my strings here:Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!


It even out cheaped the D'Addario 3 packs that seemed like such a great deal at L&M.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I could be wrong here, but isn't that the flyer from 2010? I can't seem to find a date on it anywhere, but my local long and mcquade (Lethbridge) doesn't appear on the list of locations... and it's been a location since late 2010 (there's also a second one in Calgary now, and I'm sure a few more elsewhere...). They do all seem the same though, wouldn't surprise me if they just reprinted the flyer most years...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm... Might grab the road worn fender tele....those epi prophecys are kind of interesting as well for something pointier.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

You may be right about a 2010 flyer-the dates are all wrong


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

It is the wrong flyer. The correct one came today in the mail. There are some nice deals in it but nothing really mindblowing


----------

